# Does FreeBSD support linux-2.6.22-mip6 kernel?



## matrix007 (Feb 26, 2013)

*H*i everyone,

*I* work in a project on freebsd FreeBSD and *I* want to know if it support*s* the linux-2.6.22-mip6 kernel. *I*n which case *I* want to now the ideal make and in*s*tall of this kernel.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2013)

FreeBSD is not Linux and will not run a Linux kernel.


----------



## zspider (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you took the wrong turn.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

We can run Linux binaries but that doesn't require the use of the Linux kernel. The Linux emulation layer is more or less like Wine. Linux specific API/ABI calls are 'translated' to their FreeBSD counterparts.


----------



## matrix007 (Feb 27, 2013)

What does it mean the linux binaries?
When I install the linux kernel in FreeBSD ;I have this message:

```
configure: error: kernel headers do not support MIPv6.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

Let me rephrase what Wblock@ said, you can NOT install or run the Linux kernel on FreeBSD!


----------



## matrix007 (Feb 27, 2013)

*O*k thanks, *I* thought that it supports the linux kernel.
*T*hanks ev*e*ryone.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

matrix007 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks, I thought that it supports the linux kernel.


No, you can run Linux binaries.

Chapter 11 LinuxÂ® Binary Compatibility


----------



## sossego (Feb 27, 2013)

For this architecture- MIPS- you may want to ask the NetBSD mailing lists. Linux compatibility is covered on more architectures with that flavor.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

It's not MIPS the architecture, it's Mobile IPv6.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 28, 2013)

This can provide you helpful information: Mobile IPv6 paper.


----------

